# Question on Show Clipping



## carlenehorse (May 29, 2008)

I am posting this for a friend who wants to clip her donkeys for a show and she has never done this before. She has miniatures and clipped and shown them but she isn't sure if the donkeys get the same clip job.

What does she do about their tail and ears also.

Any help with pictures would be appreciated.

Thanks Carlene


----------



## carlenehorse (May 30, 2008)

Anyone?

Please






Carlene


----------



## just_4_kixx (May 30, 2008)

I'll reply to your email you sent me yesterday. I have some pictures I can send if you need them. WAY easier to clip up then a horse





~Gina


----------



## carlenehorse (May 30, 2008)

Gina that would be wonderful. Thanks so much for letting me know.

Carlene


----------



## minimule (May 31, 2008)

We do a full body clip including inside the ears. I shave the top half of his tail and normally trim the "hair" straight across at the bottom. This show is pretty casual and some folks don't clip at all.


----------

